# Force stop copying



## Madelin (Dec 2, 2007)

Im copying a file from a CD to my desktop, due to the cd being heavily scratched the file has failed during copy (message popup) but the window with the copying status is still there. Its been onscreen the whole night saying 5 seconds left.

Im unable to eject the CD. I looked in Activity Monitor and didnt know what process to kill. 

Can someone please help?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 2, 2007)

If I recall correctly, hitting Command-Esc will stop a copy/move action.  It used to be this way even in the old Mac OS.  I imagine it's still the same.  Give that a try and see if that works.

If not, you might have to restart your Mac and when you hear the startup chime, hold down the mouse button to forcibly eject the disc.


----------



## Madelin (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply but Cmd-Esc brought up Front Row lol.

Okay i didn't want to restart but if thats going to be the only way thats what ill have to do. Thankyou


----------



## SPITSI (Jan 9, 2009)

very simply - force quit finder - command+option+escape - choose finder in force quit window and press force quit


----------

